# Another bug ID



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Up until now I haven't seen any random insects crawling around my viv, but I happened to see this guy crawling up a brom leaf a few minutes ago. Anyone know what it is? I haven't introduced anything new to the viv since it was built about a year ago, and I only feed ff's, springs, and isos.

Thanks!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

earwig,I believe they are harmless.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

If you see any more, get them out. Those pincers could do some real damage to a frog.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Definitely an earwig, you'll want to get them out. Look for them at night with a flashlight as that is when they are most active.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would be more worried that there are a number of them hiding in there to eat the plants... 

Ed


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool thanks, I was wondering if that's what it was. Any idea how they generally get in? I'm surprised I haven't seen any before.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

freaky_tah said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen any before.


That was my thought  

If there is one earwig, there is usually quite a few more...check the wood in your tank.


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

earwing, I have them out side. They can do a real number on your plants. They eat the steam of the plants. Take a damp newspaper and roll it up like a tube. They will go in at night and you can pick it up in the am. It may take a few days. Good luck


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Cool thanks for the tip, I'll see what I can do!


----------

